# acces NAS free a distance



## Cyrus137 (28 Août 2011)

bonsoir, 

depuis la maj de la box (1.1.0 et 1.1.1)  le NAS est accessible depuis l'exterieur


*Freebox V6: accès NAS à distance.*

                     23/08/11

              Posté par FreeMac dans Free 
Aucun commentaire







Le  nouveau firmware de la V6 permet enfin daccéder à distance, donc en  dehors de votre réseau local, au contenu de votre Freebox Server. Pour  cela, vous devez activer cette option sur: *http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/*
 - Rubrique « Configuration / Accès distant ».
- Choisissez un mot de passe si cela est demandé, sinon ce sera le même que celui de votre interface Freebox Server.




 Une fois configuré, vous accéderez de nimporte quelle connexion  internet à votre contenu de Freebox Server en entrant votre adresse IP  après les http:// et sans les « www » dans votre navigateur.
Votre adresse IP se trouve dans linterface Freebox Server:
- Connexion Internet.
- Adresse IP.
 Vous vous identifierez donc de la même manière en accédant à votre  interface et accéderez au contenu de votre Freebox Server via le menu  « Explorateur » en haut de la page.






hors en me connectant dailleurs a mon interface via l'adresse IP et que je vais dans le menu explorateur , je vois effectivement tous mes fichiers....

mais l'icone "télécharger" reste grisé....


donc en gros a l'heure actuelle , l'acces et la console de gestion est accessible de l'exterieur , mais la "partage" a proprement dit  n'est tjs pas en place....

ps: et aucun moyen de passer par FTP en rentrance cette meme adresse, le protocole n'est pas pris en charger par filezila

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

EDIT/ l'icone telecharger est grisé

mais  en cliquant droit sur le fichier on peu le télécharger...



un petite maj de l'interface de gestion ne devrais pas tarder

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------

par contre, avec MAc le soucis ce sont tjs ces tonnes de fichiers caché que OS x genere

et surtout le "appledouble" ......


----------

